
Lawyers will be lawyers - rjsamson
https://medium.com/@mubashariqbal/lawyers-will-be-lawyers-c46785ad2264#.ug1tgp21u
======
horsecaptin
Bullies will be bullies. Unless you stand up to them, they'll roll right over
you.

